# Mittelklasse &quot;Gaming-PC&quot; bis ca. 400€



## LukeRoom (29. August 2014)

*Mittelklasse "Gaming-PC" bis ca. 400€*

Hallo PC-Games Forum Mitglieder,

zunächst einmal Hallo an alle, da ich mich soeben komplett neu hier im Forum angemeldet habe. Ich heiße Luke, bin 25 Jahre alt und komme aus einem kleinen Dorf in Hessen.

Wie im Titel bereits geschrieben, könnte ich eure Hilfe für einen Eigenbau-PC benötigen.

Ich würde mir einen Mitteklasse Gaming PC für ca. 400€ wünschen. Da ich auch noch eine PS4 zu Hause stehen habe, benötige ich den PC im Grunde genommen für Strategie Spiele, wie AoE III, Company Of Heroes 2, Sim City usw. Leider ist in diesen Bereichen die Auswahl auf den Konsolen absolut mau. Der eine oder andere Shooter darf gerne auch mal gespielt werden. Ich denke hier an Dead Space 3. Absolute Grafikbomben wie AC-Black Flag, BF4 oder WatchDogs spiele ich allerdings sowieso auf der PS4.

Bisher habe ich mir das folgende System bei Alternate zusammengestellt. Könnt ihr mir noch etwas empfehlen, wie ich das optimale System für mich und mein Budget raus bekomme bzw. welche Komponenten eventuell ausgetauscht werden müssten?

Ich bedanke mich schon mal vielmals bei allen, die mir hier zur Hilfe eilen 

Zur Info: Auf eine Festplatte, Laufwerk und Betriebssystem kann ich verzichten, da alles von einem anderen System übernommen wird.

*System 1*:



Grafikkarte
MSI GTX750 Ti OC Twin Frozr, Grafikkarte
VGA, HDMI, DVI, Retail
€ 139,90​​CPU
Intel® Core™ i3-4150, CPU
FC-LGA4, "Haswell", boxed
€ 96,90

​PC-Netzteil
Thermaltake Munich 430W, Netzteil
schwarz, 1x PCIe
€ 35,99​​Tower-Gehäuse
Antec DSK3000B, Gehäuse
€ 26,99

​Mainboard
MSI B85M-P32, Mainboard
€ 54,90​​Arbeitsspeicher
G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600, Arbeitsspeicher
F3-1600C11S-8GNT, NT-Serie
€ 67,90

​*€ 422,58*


----------



## svd (29. August 2014)

Hallo,

an und für sich eine gute Zusammenstellung, aber nicht ganz problemfrei.

Der Core i3-4150 ist ein Prozessor aus der "Haswell Refresh" Reihe. Mainboards mit dem B85 Chipsatz jedoch seit den ersten 1150 CPUs auf dem Markt.
Damit der "Refresh" richtig unterstützt wird, müsste ggf. das BIOS aktualisiert werden. Das geht mit dem neueren Prozessor natürlich nicht.
Da bräuchtest du zum Flashen erst noch einen älteren 1150 Prozessor...

Um das zu Umgehen, kannst du entweder auf einen Ur-Haswell, wie den Core i3-41*3*0, zurückgreifen, oder ein neueres Mainboard mit 9er Chipsatz (zb MSI H97M-E35) kaufen.

Die GTX750Ti ist eine feine Grafikkarte, äußerst effizient. Aber mehr Leistung für's Geld bekommst du zB mit einer Radeon R9 270.

Ach ja, wirst du definitiv bei Alternate kaufen, oder ist dir der Shop im Grunde egal?


----------



## LukeRoom (29. August 2014)

Vielen Dank schon mal für deine Antwort 

Der Shop ist mir im Grunde genommen egal. Alternate ist halt nur ein paar km von mir entfernt, da hätte ich die Brocken problemlos abholen können.

Die R9 270 ist natürlich auch direkt wieder 40€ teurer  Ursprünglich wollte ich die Asus R7 260X Direct CU II OC einbauen. Die ist nämlich nochmal ein paar Euro günstiger.

Bzgl. der CPU bin ich leider noch nicht so tief in der Materie drin, dass ich diese Problematik erkennen könnte. Was gäbe es denn für Alternativen (die sich preislich und leistungsmäßig in dem Bereich bewegen). Würde eventuell ein Umstieg auf AMD Sinn machen?


----------



## svd (29. August 2014)

Naja, die 270 wäre nur 5€ teuerer als deine gelistete 750Ti aber bis zu 1.5x flotter.

260X wäre für die Strategiespiele natürlich ausreichend. 

Ich würde halt den oben genannten Core i3-4130 nehmen und das B85 Board lassen. 
(Beim Refresh bekämst du zwar 100Mhz mehr, das ist aber nichts, was sich in der Praxis signifikant bemerkbar macht.)

Es gäbe zwar interessante AMD Prozessoren wie den FX-6300 oder FX-6350, der Core i3 ist, in deinem Fall, aber 
die bessere Wahl. Von der Leistung her, wären die CPUs quasi gleichwertig, der i3 kommt aber mit dem leiseren Kühler.
Und ist einfach die unkompliziertere CPU.

edit: Ach ja, schau, dass du vlt. eine 260X mit 2GB VRAM bekommst, wenn sie in's Budget passt.


----------



## LukeRoom (29. August 2014)

Oh ich habe den Link übersehen, den du mitgeschickt hattest  Das ist natürlich ein Schnäppchen. Gibt es da nochmal Unterschiede (also mit oder ohne x) bzw. reicht die von dir verlinkte Grafikkarte absolut aus?

Ich hatte bei der 260X mit 2GB eigentlich schon die von ASUS im Blick, allerdings ist die leider bei Alternate nicht mehr verfügbar 

Gibt es denn einen bestimmten Hersteller den man für die 260X mit 2GB empfehlen könnte? (Ich meine ASUS sollte hier sogar die beste Wahl darstellen) Ansonsten würde ich sehr gerne auf diese zurückgreifen, da die Grafikkarte für die Leistung einen guten Preis hat.


----------



## svd (29. August 2014)

Also, die Karten mit X sind natürlich immer ein Stückchen schneller, als die ohne. Obwohl übertaktete "ohne Karten" schon mal an X Karten mit Standardtakt herankommen.
Die von HIS soll recht leise sein, weswegen ich sie verlinkt habe. Und günstig ist sie ja auch. Falls du das Budget soweit ausreizen kannst, wär's nicht verkehrt.

Und sonst, die ASUS 260X passt schon, aber auch zB die kleine Sapphire soll überraschend leise sein.

Was ich vorhin nicht bemerkt habe, nimm lieber 2x 4GB RAM im Kit. Im Prinzip macht es nicht viel Unterschied, ob 1x 8GB oder 2x 4GB. Ein Pärchen läuft allerdings im Dual-Channel Mode.
Das macht nicht immer was aus, aber sollte eine Anwendung davon profitieren, warum darauf verzichten.


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2014)

Ja, die R9 270 oder 270X ist viel stärker als eine GTX 750 Ti - die ist nämlich nur so stark wie eine R7 260X, welche Du schon für 90-110€ bekommst. Also: entweder nen Tick drauflegen und direkt 30-50% mehr Power, oder aber Geld sparen und eine 260X nehmen.

Allerdings müsstest Du evlt für die 270er-Karten ein anderes Netzteil nehmen, denn die brauchen 2x PCIe 6Pin bzw. sogar 1x6 und 1x8 (bei der 270X). Mit dem hier zB be quiet! System Power 7 400W ATX 2.31 (BN142) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bist Du auf der sicheren Seite. Kostet auch nicht viel mehr als das, was Du rausgesucht hattest. Oder wenn es alternate sein muss: SilverStone Strider Essential Series grau 500W ATX 2.3 (SST-ST50F-ES230-ES) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Bei der R7 260X wäre die Asus auf jeden Fall gut, ist schon ab Werk übertaktet, und hat auch 2 Lüfter, was leiser ist als EIN schnell drehender - muss es denn bei alternate sein? =>  ASUS R7260X-DC2-2GD5 DirectCU II, Radeon R7 260X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0521-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   Alternativen zb die hier Club 3D Radeon R7 260X royalKing, 2GB GDDR5 (1500MHz), 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (CGAX-R726X6FO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Gigabyte Radeon R7 260X WindForce 2X OC Rev 2.0, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R726XWF2-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  letztere wäre bei alternate auch lieferbar


----------



## LukeRoom (30. August 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

Habe mich nun für das folgende System entschieden:

CPU: Intel Core i3-4130

Mainboard: MSI B85M-P32

Grafikkarte: Asus Radeon R7 260X 2048MB DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill 8GB DDR3-1600

Netzteil: Thermaltek Munich 430W

Gehäuse: ntec DSK3000B

Letzten Endes lande ich so bei ca. 390€ 

Wie bereits gesagt, muss die Bestellung nicht zwingend über Alternate laufen.


----------



## LukeRoom (30. August 2014)

Bzgl. des RAMs wollte ich nur noch anmerken, dass ich mich für nur einen Riegel entschieden habe, da das Board nur über 2 Steckplätze verfügt und ich in Zukunft auf 16GB aufrüsten möchte.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2014)

Jo, das ist okay.


----------



## LukeRoom (31. August 2014)

Habt ihr denn einen Vorschlag für einen besseren Hardware-Versand?


----------



## svd (31. August 2014)

Heh, das hängt fast von der Grafikkarte ab. 

Falls du es dir leisten könntest bzw. magst, würde ich die größere HIS 270 von Mindfactory holen und den Rest halt auch dort bestellen, um nicht zwei Mal Versandkosten zu haben.
Allerdings gibt es dort dein Wunschgehäuse nicht. Alternativen wäre zB das CoolerMaster Elite 342, Fractal Design Core 1000 oder Sharkoon MS140.

Aber auch bei Hardwareversand gibt es eine günstige 270 (die gleiche bei MF auch, immerhin 10€ billiger), die allerdings nicht ganz so leise unter Last ist. 
(Falls Lautstärke aber kein Problem ist, der PC wäre ja sowieso zum Spielen da, nicht so schlimm.) 
Aber dafür ist der Core i3-4130 gerade nicht lagernd... 
Also müsstest du, falls es schnell gehen soll, auf die Kombination aus Core i3-41*5*0 nebst H97 Boards wie das ASRock H97M Pro4 oder MSI H97 PC-Mate zurückgreifen.
Was ein gutes Stück teuerer wäre. (Übrigens, Hardware bei HWV immer über den PCHG Preisvergleich suchen und von dort die Seite ansurfen, um zu sparen.)
Aber durch dessen aktuellen Lagerstand deine Wunschhardware betreffend, ist der HWV dieses Mal, bzw. in deinem Fall, wohl die ungünstigste Lösung...

Bei Alternate hast du dafür den besseren Service. Wenn irgendwas kaputt wäre, hättest du, weil in der Nähe, einen direkten Ansprechpartner. 
Da spartest du dir dann, die defekte Hardware per Post einzuschicken...
Hättest aber, wenn du bei der 260X bliebest, in etwa die aktuelle Leistungsfähigkeit einer XBOX ONE. Was natürlich, für deine ausgewählten Spiele, immer noch mehr als ausreichend wäre.


Möglich wäre vlt. noch eine Kombination, wo du dir alles, bis auf die Grafikkarte, bei Alternate holen würdest. 
Die Pixelschleuder (entweder die 135€ oder 145€ 270) dann ab Mitternacht bei MF bestelltest, um so die Versandkosten zu sparen.
Es könnte aber gut sein, dass die Grafikkarte, ab Mitternacht, aber plötzlich ein paar Euro (aber weniger als die Versandkosten) mehr kostet. (Ganz blöd bzw. selbstlos ist MF auch nicht. )


----------



## LukeRoom (31. August 2014)

OK, super. Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Welches Betriebssystem würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen? Habe sowohl Windows 7, 8 und 8.1 zur Verfügung. Habe bisher aber kaum Erfahrung mit 8 machen können und weiß nicht ob sich das Upgrade lohnt bei einem neuen PC.


----------



## svd (31. August 2014)

Als reine Spielekiste, mit wenig bis keinen Retroanteil, ist Win 8.1 gut.

Auf längere Sicht ist einfach der Support mit aktuellen Treibern besser. Vlt. wird MS versuchen, uns mit DirectX12 zum Umstiieg zu zwingen, was weiß ich. 

Aber es gibt jetzt schon Spiele, die unter 8 schneller laufen. Falls du keine Vorurteile wegen der Bedienung hast, probier's ruhig aus.


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2014)

jo, bei hardwareversand immer über den Preisvergleich gehen, grad bei so wenig Budget sind 10-15% schon sehr viel


----------



## svd (1. September 2014)

Mmh, noch ein kleiner Tipp für alle, die auch einen günstigen Rechner zusammenbauen wollen (und das Risiko nicht scheuen)...
Auf ebay werden gerade ein paar SandyBridge Core i5-2400 Prozessoren angeboten. 

Sind natürlich langsamer als die gleich getakteten IvyBridge und Haswell Nachfolger, aber immer noch schnell genug.
Und dank der direkten Verlötung mit dem Heatspreader, einfacher kühl zu halten.
Einfach mal spaßeshalber, bis max. 80€, mitbieten.

Falls wirklich der Zuschlag erfolgt, ein simples B75 Mainboard und einen 20€ Kühler dazu kaufen.
In modernen Spielen wird ein i5 den i3, trotz dessen Hyper-Threading Fähigkeit, immer abhängen.


----------



## iPol0nski (1. September 2014)

Ich würde dir 2x 4 Gb zu nehmen denn bei dem von dir zusammengebaueten System ist ein späteres Upgrade auf 16Gb Ram überflüssig. Zur zeit laufen Sämtliche Spiele problemlos mit 8Gb und das wird auch die nächsten Jahre so bleiben. Spiele die mehr Ram benötigen sollten wirst du mit dem System wahrscheinlich sowiso nicht Spielen können.


----------

